# fowlers bay road



## laura_p_80 (Mar 14, 2009)

Hi there,
Just wondering if anyone has travelled down the dirt road to Fowlers Bay and knows if it's suitable for a conventional vehicle towing a caravan? Also is the caravan park there still operating?

Cheers,
Laura


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

You could find the answer to both your questions with an email or a phone call to the park operators - Fowlers Bay Holiday Flats

And another site with general info - Fowlers Bay - Nullarbor Travel Guide Australia


----------

